# We got the second pick!



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I know that Thabeet is looking good, but I think the Grizzlies should draft Rubio and not look back, even with Conley on board.

Best-case scenario though, is to find a way to swap picks with the Clippers.:champagne:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i say take Thabeet over Rubio any day

i don see Rubio being a top tier PG in the NBA ever


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is going to be a ridiculously hard call for Memphis.

I'd lean towards taking Rubio, but it's hard to say "no" to Thabeet's shot-blocking ability.

Who knows? Maybe they become enamored by another guy (like Jordan Hill or Brandon Jennings) and decide to trade down a few picks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now that they can take Rubio, there's talk that the Grizzlies might be more open to trading Conley and Gay for Amare.

A team of Rubio, Mayo, Amare and Marc Gasol would make for a nice young nucleus.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its not like they cant move Gasol to the four spot.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

a Rubio/Mayo/Gay trio sounds an awful lot like the Kidd/Carter/Jefferson trio. Pass first, smart, strong defensive point guard, shooting guard who can score but also handle the ball well also, and an athletic small forward who is a good scorer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rubio has an 8 million dollar buyout and the Grizzlies could only contribute 500k. You have to wonder if and when that buyout would realistically take place.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

from a basketball standpoint you have to pick rubio. thabeet is a good shot blocker but there really isn't that much to him to be worth #2 pick. he could just be a good role player. rubio has more upside. if you want thabeet,then it's better to just trade down.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

c_dog said:


> from a basketball standpoint you have to pick rubio. thabeet is a good shot blocker but there really isn't that much to him to be worth #2 pick. he could just be a good role player. rubio has more upside. if you want thabeet,then it's better to just trade down.


You can't trade down if you want Thabeet because he will be gone within the first three picks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Draft Rubio, and then trade Conely and trade him for an Aldrige type player.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

croco said:


> You can't trade down if you want Thabeet because he will be gone within the first three picks.


do what the bulls did with aldridge for TT. draft the most valueable player(rubio) and trade for the need(thabeet) and whatever bonus that comes with it. worst case scenario the other owner wants to keep thabeet, but you still end up with the better prospect. i just don't see why you'd pass up such an intriguing prospect in rubio.


----------

